# Wanted:1890-1910 Bicycle Parts And Projects



## dmk441 (Jun 30, 2006)

CURRENTLY LOOKING TO BUILD UP MY INVENTORY OF EARLY PARTS, AND PROJECT BIKES. SO IF YOU HAVE ANY EARLY STUFF FROM 1890-1910, SHOOT ME AN EMAIL AT dmk441@yahoo.com  ON WHAT YOU HAVE. I ALSO AM NTERESTED IN EARLY MOTORBIKE AND MOTORCYCLE PARTS. SEND A PHOTO IF POSSIBLE, OR A GOOD DESCRIPTION. AS WELL AS A PRICE, THANKS GUYS.
DMK
(920)627-2163


----------

